# t3/t04e poss. and neg. sides



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i need to hear everyones opinions on the t3/t04e in a .63/60 and .82/60 trim. i know the .82/60 will be laggy but is there any other downside to these turbochargers?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Yeah, you'll need the fuel to support the flow of air! Yes, they will be laggy and if you're doing it for a street car, I wouldn't be so extreme. The .63/60 will be sufficient on the street with some lag, but quicker response. Your transmission will blow out before you truly enjoy either hair dryer.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

well i was planning on keeping it strictly drag. but the last couple weeks ive had second thoughts.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *i need to hear everyones opinions on the t3/t04e in a .63/60 and .82/60 trim. i know the .82/60 will be laggy but is there any other downside to these turbochargers? *


There are no such turbos as that. I think you are trying to refer ti the trim of the compressor and the a/r of the exhaust? There are different exhaust trims as well.

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I think you are trying to refer ti the trim of the compressor and the a/r of the exhaust?


 That's exactly what he's referring to! 60 A/R---.63 exhaust side.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *That's exactly what he's referring to! 60 A/R---.63 exhaust side. *


Yeah but what turbine trim? There is no such thing as a 60 trim T3 turbine? 64 trim but not 60, thats super small as well, to small for an SR20.

Mike


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

This is what i have noted: let me know if its right.

T3/T04E 60/.63 T3 turbine A/R--.63 > Stage III > 60 A/R T04E Comp Housing w/ 60 trim.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, there is a 60 trim T3 comp. wheel, also.
John


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> T3/T04E 60/.63 T3 turbine A/R--.63 > Stage III > 60 A/R T04E Comp Housing w/ 60 trim.


 This is nearly the exact same turbo I use. I would assume that it is a 60-1, but there are 60 trim turbos (at least in my neck of the woods).


> There is no such thing as a 60 trim T3 turbine? 64 trim but not 60, thats super small as well, to small for an SR20.


 This is not true at all about it being too small for an SR20. I have a friend using the exact same turbo in his car and it performs wickedly. I also have a friend with a 471whp 240sx with KA24DE(T) that uses a .63 exhaust housing on his rather small looking T04 and it's nasty.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

T3/T04E 60/.63 T3 turbine A/R--.63 > Stage III > 60 A/R T04E Comp Housing w/ 60 trim.

so bottom line... this^ will perform well for me?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> so bottom line... this^ will perform well for me?


 It should get you where you want to go and fast granted you have the necessary assisting hardware (ie fuel pump, ecu upgrade etc).


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *This is nearly the exact same turbo I use. I would assume that it is a 60-1, but there are 60 trim turbos (at least in my neck of the woods). This is not true at all about it being too small for an SR20. I have a friend using the exact same turbo in his car and it performs wickedly. I also have a friend with a 471whp 240sx with KA24DE(T) that uses a .63 exhaust housing on his rather small looking T04 and it's nasty. *


Are you sure its a 60 trim T3 turbine? Not a 60 trim TO4E compressor? There is no such thing as a 60 trim T3 turbine unless someone got creative with a grinder. 

If there was a 60 trim turbine, trhere is no way it would support 471 whp. A 60 trim compressor for sure though.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *This is what i have noted: let me know if its right.
> 
> T3/T04E 60/.63 T3 turbine A/R--.63 > Stage III > 60 A/R T04E Comp Housing w/ 60 trim. *


Probably a T31 76 trim which is commonly called a Stage III in the aftermarket in a .63 housing and a 60 trim TO4E compressor in a .60 housing.

Thats a pretty good combo although I prefer the .82 housing on the exhaust side myself, come on smoother and later so better for traction, not to mention 80 more hp.

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I just got off the phone trying to verify the specs of his turbo and he told me that it is a frankenstein unit. The exhaust housing is .63, but with a T4 exhaust flange set-up and the compressor side is very flat (meaning not tublar than the average turbo). He said it's not a 60-1 nor a 62-1 and he honestly don't know what to call it. It's smaller than my 60-1 on the compressor side, but I did watch spit out [email protected] of boost the same day I was at the dyno with my car, so I guess it works for him.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I just got off the phone trying to verify the specs of his turbo and he told me that it is a frankenstein unit. The exhaust housing is .63, but with a T4 exhaust flange set-up and the compressor side is very flat (meaning not tublar than the average turbo). He said it's not a 60-1 nor a 62-1 and he honestly don't know what to call it. It's smaller than my 60-1 on the compressor side, but I did watch spit out [email protected] of boost the same day I was at the dyno with my car, so I guess it works for him. *


Thats weird.

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u could try the SC61 from precision turbo and engine. its basically a T3/T4 chra with a stage V / .76 trim / .63 AR / T350 turbine wheel with a 56 trim comp wheel (IIRC its a GT40 wheel=60lbs/min) in a T04S housing.


let me find some dyno sheets that show how the response of this thing on 1.8-2.0L motors.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here's what an sc63 (lil bigger) did on a 1.8L stock bore 9.0:1 compression honda motor put down.

449whp @ 15psi and 559whp @ 22psi










edit:
i should mention that this is a streel legal civic with 255/50/16's up front. the setup consists of
B18c5 Longblock
Golden Eagle Sleeves
Pauter rods
Je Pistons
Full Ferrea Head
Full-Race Manifold
Precision Sc63 Turbo
1600cc Injectors
Speedpro Sequential
Tial 40mm Wastegate
Holley 68mm TB
Stock Type R Manifold
2.5 inch intercooler piping

more info about the car can be found at
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=480866&page=


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i'll be running an SC61 or that turbine/comp combo with an equal length mani on my little ol se-r this summer.....hehehe


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

wow, i am glad i respected hondas from the beginning because after reading that honda tech thread i got a whole new perspective. Never knew they were capable of that kind of boost. I would feel dumb as fuck if i talked shit about hondas now. what potential the B18 series have, damn.


----------

